# Lawn Growth Near Edges



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I understand that bermuda doesn't tend to grow well in shade (mostly anyway)...but how do you guys get your bermuda to grow close to things like fences, the house, flower beds, driveway etc. Mine grows up against driveway fine, but close to house, close to fence, and an electric box it's non-existent. Maybe a few 6ft long stolons running across.

Some of you guys seem to be able to turn your yard into a beach and in a few weeks it's a PGA green again.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a roughly 3' strip along the north side of my house that is normally bare dirt or weeds. I'm thinking about putting in a bed there with some highly shade tolerant plants.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't. I know its sacreligous on this site but I have mixed turf. Meyers Zoysia on the north side of the privacy fence and the west side between the neighbors house maybe 4 hrs of direct light. But with the newest hybrids like Latitude I think those would work where others won't.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Haha - It's crazy I know, but I've considered doing zoysia just so I can avoid problems in the shaded areas. I've also considered doing some extra/extended flowerbeds in those areas...but that would be a lot. Plus I know someone who seems to put a flowerbed wherever they can't grow grass...and it looks ridiculous because they even did it at front edge of lawn in full sun.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I don't. I know its sacreligous on this site but I have mixed turf...


Nah, do what works for you. :thumbup:

Like J_nick suggested, I have beds in most of the places where my bermuda was struggling due to lack of sunlight.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'll have to take some pics tomorrow. A few spots I have a feeling it's because of lack of sunlight. The other place i'm pretty sure it gets sun almost all day. Part of me doesn't want to do extra flowerbeds because that means more edging and struggling with the greens mower :lol:


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I fertilize slightly heavier along the edges of my lawn the past 2 years and it's paid off. I point my spreader down to the ground along all those edges and walk slightly slower. May want to give that a try. I had growth problem against my fenceline like you describe.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I don't. I know its sacreligous on this site but I have mixed turf. Meyers Zoysia on the north side of the privacy fence and the west side between the neighbors house maybe 4 hrs of direct light. But with the newest hybrids like Latitude I think those would work where others won't.


I've contemplated trying some Zoysia in shadier areas. I'll see where the Riviera sets the shade line at this year and re-evaluate. I wanted to plant some under a Mimosa tree my wife won't let me cut down. I think I'll plant some fescue under it this fall since I think the tree only has 5 or so years left before it dies. Fescue will be easy to kill once the tree dies off then let the Bermuda fill in.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Here are some extra photos year over year or my back yard where my dogs roam.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I know the answer. Celebration Bermuda or tifgrand. Just do what works for you.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Here are some extra photos year over year or my back yard where my dogs roam.


That's impressive.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Here are some pics of mine. Despite thinking they get full sun most of day, it looks like they're all shaded even at 3pm :?









Don't think I can do flowerbeds in all those spots and look right. The other issue (that's hard to see) is that the backyard is somehow at a higher grade so when it rains most of the "junk" (old clippings, mulch) gets stuck in the fence or washes through to front yard. It makes a mess now (although it's gotten better) but it would really be hard to position a flowerbed there.


----------

